# Dawes Newpin



## Joe24 (18 Oct 2007)

Hi,
My mum has one, its really old, abit rusty and the tyres are flat(but only at the bottom) and i was woundering if anyone knew much about them. The only thing that isnt originol on the bike is the tyres which were replaced because they had perished. 
So does anyone know when it was made, and anything else about the bike?


Cheers.


----------

